
Show HN: CS quotes on the CLI – first pypi package - cslurker
https://github.com/lwm/csq
======
brudgers
Packaged up as a service on Port 17 it could be the backend for QOTD.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QOTD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QOTD)

~~~
cslurker
hehe, not a bad idea! A nice excuse to extend it :)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
it should already be fairly UCSPI complient, so there's no need. Yes, it is a
djb thing. No, that doesn't mean it isn't good. It is.

------
qwertyuiop924
While I understand why you wrote this, I have to ask: What does this have that
fortune doesn't?

